# Mysql won't run :(



## pinoguin (Feb 5, 2009)

```
92# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
92# mysql
mysql: Character set 'ujis' is not a compiled character set and is not specified in the '/usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml' file
92#
```

I reinstalled it many times but still the same erorr  How do I  fix this?


----------



## pinoguin (Feb 5, 2009)

Solved it. 

I commented out all instances of the default charset in my.cnf

Hopefully that won't cause any problems in the future ...


----------

